# Running down spout above or below a deck



## nick w (May 21, 2010)

Gents

I am repairing a downspout and can run it above or below my deck (no extra work required). Which is better? I remember my home inspector telling me its better above deck any thoughts? I also am repairing exterior electric outlets that were run behind the down spout. I plan to run them behind the down spout ---> Are there any code issues with this?


Nick W


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Are you talking about an exterior deck, like a recreational type deck?


----------



## nick w (May 21, 2010)

*resonse to recreational deck/downspout*

Aaron;

I am talking about a recreational type deck in the backyard of my home. I can run the down spout against the homes' exterior wall and take it about 7' across my deck then another 10' to take it off my property. The down spout was run below deck before. I can currently run it above or below with equal ease. I am trying to guage the NORM for doing this. Thanx for your response.

Nick:huh:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm running mine below the deck
Better slope, drain is hidden
Plus I have maybe 3' plus below the deck & I have a buried drain under the deck that leads 24' away to a dry river bed


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

hot recept behind downspouts :no:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You need in use wet covers on the outlets
I would never run a down spout near one


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

he said OVER them


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Scuba_Dave said:


> You need in use wet covers on the outlets
> I would never run a down spout near one


Why would ya not run a downspout near a GFI with an alleged waterproof cover? Damn things get wet with rain anyways, if they are more than three feet below the roof line. Flawed advice from our esteemed moderator.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

AaronB said:


> Why would ya not run a downspout near a GFI with an alleged waterproof cover? Damn things get wet with rain anyways, if they are more than three feet below the roof line. Flawed advice from our esteemed moderator.


Because in use wet covers do not work as well as they should 
At least not with the power cords I have plugged in
Not flawed, actual experience
I don't have a single outlet near a downspout


----------

